# Surviving with your baby's.....



## Sscales (Oct 14, 2014)

So I have always wanted to know what people do in a situation wear u take your children and go live in the woods survive!! .... Now it's getting colder and I have an infant 8 months (still needs formula) NOT BREAST MILK. Breast milk isn't an option here...I have a 8 year old as we'll and a 5 year old.... How do I keep them happy fed and warm on a serious situation like this... The baby drools and poops. How do u change baby in a situation like that? Wipes? .... Not much for materials. This is reality. I want to know how to keep them dry. I can hunt and cook but that is not going to get me far with kids. If I can't keep them dry and warm.... A screaming crying baby or child is not going to help get food. It will scare away whatever your trying to do. But also it's winter food is hard to find I can bring little with us but only what we can carry. How would you survive? How would u keep your child safe and healthy as well. Thanks so much for the time!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Take a look at the maternity thread and the toddler thread. They cover all ages and how to deal with the lack of disposable supplies.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/maternity-kits-15497/index12.html

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/prepping-toddlers-15510/


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Uhmmm... Your scenario is probably not an option for you. From what I see missing on the post you'd be starving in a month or less. You won't even be able to keep yourself fed and sheltered. First, you need to be a real woodsman to live in the woods. It's much, much more difficult than most believe. One or two days isn't bad but week after week would kill most people.

Second, unless you're very, very remote you'll have a lot of company. Countless people have the same idea and will be swarming your location. Most if not all will be hungry, cold, sick, tired and probably have a very nasty outlook on life.

There is a book you might want to read. It's titled: _The Modern Hunter Gatherer: A Practical Guide to Living Off the Land,_ by Tony Nester. It does not go into a lot of detail on any particular method but it's great at pointing a person in the right direction to get more info. Too many people do not have a balanced approach to living "off the land." Nestor is great at pointing out areas the majority have never thought of and should study up on. He provides a balanced outlook on what you'll need to know, what you'll need to have, and what you'll need to do to survive long term in the wilderness. It's quick read and a good place to start.

With three small children I hope you're not planning on going it alone either.

Please find other options.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Let me share a little about the previous year of my family's life.

For background, we live in California and my husband grew up a few miles from the beach. He has never lived more than 10 miles from the water. I was born in Kansas and grew up going skiing in New Mexico and playing in the snow of Northern Texas. We moved to California to a house 3 miles from the water. I moved around as a young adult and spent lots of time in the mountains and the deserts for work but not full time.

My husband, daughter and myself moved to the mountains above the snow line. We were living in an A frame cabin in a valley on the north side. One wall of the cabin was GLASS! No joke a wall of windows floor to ceiling. There was a dry creek bed running behind and down next to the cabin. Behind the creek bed was a rocky cliff face that went almost straight up. The surrounding area was a wildlife preserve and predators coming to the cabin was common.

That year the snow was still on the ground in February but had melted by March when we moved in. It was still cold for us so we lit a fire in the fireplace. All the quilts we had were put on the beds and the space heaters were used every night.

It warmed up in May and moved into summer. There were lots of summer storms and the dry creek bed was no longer dry. It flooded the roads and even a few cabins flooded. We were high enough up the 'hill' to avoid the flooding. It took the county and the rangers a few weeks to clear the roads of rocks and mud. Lots of folks were stuck up the mountain or stuck at the bottom of the road.

When October hit (2013) it snowed on the 7th. The snow stuck for a few days before melting off but we were not ready for the early cold weather. Roo enjoyed the snow and cold but we had to rely on propane heat and space heaters to keep warm at night.

The early snows continued on and off for the rest of the fall and into winter. The temperatures remained cold even during the day when we got little sun so now heating the cabin during the day became an issue. Propane was expensive at over $300 to fill the tank each time. Firewood became the only option. With the early snows the wood on the property was wet. We had to buy wood from a local dealer. $400 a cord for Euc. We went through 4 cords of wood and it never snowed more than a few inches before it melted each time. But it stayed cold and the snow turned to ice.

It never got as bad as the neighbors claimed it would get (no electricity and roads blocked for weeks). But it was still rough for a family that had never lived in these conditions full time! If it had ever gotten cold enough Roo would have slept in our bed with us for warmth. We had the dog and some of the cats under the covers most nights.

When spring finally came we opted to move to save our bank account from the ridiculous heating costs. Now we live just below the snow line in the nearby area.

Point here is plan to bug in not out if proper care for your children is a concern. Follow these steps to make it easier for you and the kids.


Build your food storage to cover a time frame you feel comfortable with. It needs to feed you while you find local resources or can harvest your garden.
Store water and purification means. 
Gather cold weather gear and clothing for everyone in the family.
Be able to heat your shelter/home without electricity.
Find ways to entertain the kids without the TV and electricity. Board games are good and so are things like legos and dolls.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Sscames said:


> ...I have an infant 8 months...a 8 year old .. and a 5 year old.... How do I keep them happy fed and warm on a serious situation like this...


I didn't read any "we" in your post so I'm assuming there is no spouse in your scenario.

And I'm assuming your scenario is a EOTWAWKI event and not just a day or 2.

The 8 year old will have to grow up fast and become the main care giver for the infant and 5 year old.

Unless you quickly find a trustworthy prepared group that allows you to join, I wouldn't bet on a long life expediency for you and yours. :sorry3:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

It wasn't that long ago that I was prepping for a baby and a couple toddlers. My situation seems different than yours however as I also have older children and a spouse to assist. We purchased a lot of discounted formula and powdered milk, as well as put together baby and toddler specific bug out bags. If you plan on waiting for the SHTF before you get prepared, your cause may already be lost. I would look through the threads Grimm posted above for ideas on preps and supplies. Then I would consider buying some kind of all-terrain stroller or cart that would allow you to take your preps into the woods. Finally I would consider looking for some type of mutual assistance, perhaps another single mom concerned with long-term survival after a society changing incident. Maybe even an older retired couple that live nearby. You have to trust anyone you count on for survival especially when it involves your kids, but survival is tough enough on your own. It's much harder when others have to depend on you.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

the largest prepper farce - by far & wide - is the ridiculous plan of bugging out to live in the woods and live off the land .... just camping out with the correct gear and full supplies for month would be tough duty for most people .... and a month will very likely be a minimal time frame - more like several months ....

OP, you are text book case of bugging in .... with no prepared end destination that is equal to your present home - you bug in with preps .... you can't refugee with 3 kids ... no way ....


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Sscales said:


> So I have always wanted to know what people do in a situation wear u take your children and go live in the woods survive!! .... Now it's getting colder and I have an infant 8 months (still needs formula) NOT BREAST MILK. Breast milk isn't an option here...I have a 8 year old as we'll and a 5 year old.... How do I keep them happy fed and warm on a serious situation like this...


I have a 2 yr old & an older child with very special medical needs in addition to a 1 yr old grandbaby & another due in November. We have no intentions of living in the woods. None. I won't be running out of disposable diapers & wipes for all of them for a good 9 months but I do have cloth diapers & plastic pants in all sizes. I have enough formula to get through several months with the newborn even though daughter intends to breast feed. I have seasonally appropriate clothes for all the kids for at least 2 years. I buy carefully selected toys that will last for years, don't require batteries, & are appealing to a wide age range. Our plan is to definitely stay put when TSHTF, but we do have a 5th wheel that stays stocked with basic supplies if we had to leave. We can live a long time on just the supplies we already have. One step at a time.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

we already live out in the woods so it's not really that hard to do.......... its easier than living amongst the hoodrats and scum that live in the cities.....


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If you are really looking for real information and aren't a 2 post wonder after a few more post, I will link you to some real serious back woods life skills.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> If you are really looking for real information and aren't a 2 post wonder after a few more post, I will link you to some real serious back woods life skills.


Can I have the links!?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

http://freedomofthehills.proboards.com/board/13/einar-story

this story contains a lot of really good info, the baby doesn't come into the picture until the second book, my user name there is Grizz


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't think bugging out is not a reality for most of us. Where are you going? How will you survive? I don't think many people would survive living in the woods and off the land. There are people who have spent lots of time doing this and they all have good shelter. It is not easy and most who try to do this will not survive.

How much time have you spent in the outdoors? Have you and your family done much camping. I think that is one of the best way people can begin to experience what it would be like to live off the land.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

scrounging for food in the "wild" is a really hard way to live, that is where farming, ranching and gardening evolved from. if you could just throw up a comfy shelter and dine at the bush bistro, don't you think a lot of people would be already doing it instead of struggling to make rent or mortgage??
Even the available food in the bush in fertile areas is pretty slim, let alone life at high altitude.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sscales said:


> So I have always wanted to know what people do in a situation wear u take your children and go live in the woods survive!! .... Now it's getting colder and I have an infant 8 months (still needs formula) NOT BREAST MILK. Breast milk isn't an option here...I have a 8 year old as we'll and a 5 year old.... How do I keep them happy fed and warm on a serious situation like this... The baby drools and poops. How do u change baby in a situation like that? Wipes? .... Not much for materials. This is reality. I want to know how to keep them dry. I can hunt and cook but that is not going to get me far with kids. If I can't keep them dry and warm.... A screaming crying baby or child is not going to help get food. It will scare away whatever your trying to do. But also it's winter food is hard to find I can bring little with us but only what we can carry. How would you survive? How would u keep your child safe and healthy as well. Thanks so much for the time!


I think an introductory post is in order to give us a sense of your level of preparedness before diving into a highly specific question. Do you have camping skills? What sort of environment do you live in? What sort of situation are you prepping for? What sort of disasters have you experienced?

Personally, I like to plan for periods of time, not specific events. Are you prepped for a 3 day event, e.g. hurricane, etc.? That would include Bug Out Bags (BOB) for each member of the family including the baby. 3 days of formula, wipes, diapers, clothes, etc. gets bulky but is not impossible. If you're stuck in the woods with a well equipped BOB including one for the baby, you'll be uncomfortable, but you'll get by.

In other words, you don't just go in the woods and survive, you take what you need for the period of time you'll be there. Furthermore, if you are preparing for a disaster, you're not trying to go into the woods and survive, you're trying to avoid being stuck in the woods trying to survive.

I'm probably a bit off point from your question but again, an introduction with some background will help.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

All the reasons everyone here has stated are exactly why the bush (forest) will not be full of people if the S really does HTF. People have not a clue how to survive. They may run to the bush but they won't last long. 

You need to be able to do these things NOW or you won't have a chance.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I am in a similar situation as you are. I consider myself to have great survival and firearms skills but with three little ones I know my chances are slim to none. Buy more long term stable food such as rice and beans. I know its not the sexiest diet but it beats starving in the woods. I plan on staying put no matter what as I know our odds of survival are miniscule out on the road. Please rethink your idea of living off the land as usually that is impossible to do with kids.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> scrounging for food in the "wild" is a really hard way to live...Even the available food in the bush in fertile areas is pretty slim, let alone life at high altitude.


True. Watching Les Stroud, Survivorman, shows how hard it truly is.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Les does some weird stuff on his shows, but it really shows how scarce food is out there, although he often bypasses a lot of sources, but then he is supposed to show what would happen in a situation gone wrong, not forage and shelter 101.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

Wellrounded said:


> All the reasons everyone here has stated are exactly why the bush (forest) will not be full of people if the S really does HTF. People have not a clue how to survive. They may run to the bush but they won't last long.
> 
> You need to be able to do these things NOW or you won't have a chance.


but ... before they perish they'll be the most dangerous thing out there .... willing to do anything to survive ....

for more big woods BBQ lessons watch this Sunday's Walking Dead episode ....


----------



## stpeterspioneer (Nov 10, 2014)

Tirediron said:


> If you are really looking for real information and aren't a 2 post wonder after a few more post, I will link you to some real serious back woods life skills.


Hello. I'm new here and would be very interested in the links you're talking about. Not because I plan on bugging out with my family in SHTF, but just really enjoy learning woods skills and survival if or when something does happen. I actually plan on bugging in, but you can never learn enough. Thanks alot and I don't plan on being a 2 post wonder Lol.:2thumb:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

stpeterspioneer said:


> Hello. I'm new here and would be very interested in the links you're talking about. Not because I plan on bugging out with my family in SHTF, but just really enjoy learning woods skills and survival if or when something does happen. I actually plan on bugging in, but you can never learn enough. Thanks alot and I don't plan on being a 2 post wonder Lol.:2thumb:


Go back and read the rest of the posts in this thread.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

I may have misunderstood, if I did just disregard my reply 

As a parent you have to be willing to go far above and beyond anything you think is possible. And, I can say with certainty that a great many things that seem impossible are very possible. 

You absolutely can live off the forest, as easily, more healthily and more safely in many ways, than you can live out of garbage cans in a city. I've been there and have done both. The latter with a 6 year old son.

If it were me, I would find and read as much as possible on local animals, reptiles, fish, food foraging, medicinals, trees, fungi etc etc etc.. You cannot know enough. 

If you don;t have shelter in place, build something right away. 

Find your water sources as soon as possible..

Learn what you can simply trap or catch, how to handle it, cook it etc etc. 

But you don't have to eat meat to survive. This time if year there are nuts everywhere. learn to gather them, store them, use them. Acorns make a great flour but it goes rancid fast so best kept in the shell until needed. If you have flour then acorn flour can extend it a long ways.

Learn to herbally treat as much as possible but especially focus on child related illnesses like colic, earaches, diarrhea.... Learn the signs and symptoms. Most berry leaves and grape leaves gently treat diarrhea, mullien is excellent for earaches. Never take one persons word for anything. Double or triple check. Do the research yourself.

Cultivate wildlings by nurturing them where you find them growing well. Weed them and make sure some of their seeds etc fall there. 

Not that you have any such things but if you do... barter and trade all your fluff for canning pots, jars, good knives, rake, shovel, wash pans ... You can make it with nothing but the more you have the quicker you thrive.

If you can obtain a dairy goat they can easily be taken with you on foot. even with a full bag a doe can carry light things and pull a travois. Just take care that she has plenty to eat and drink and that her udder stays safe from pokes or cuts. A doe never has to be bred again once she has produced milk once. She can then be milked for years without having to freshen. Most goats learn to walk on a leash quickly, will stay close to you (especially if they're scared or in strange territory and many tie out well.

The main drawback to a goat is that they can be very vocal and there's no quieting them sometimes. This can draw predators to you if you don't have adequate shelter etc. 

Because goats milk is already mostly processed most babies can drink it safely. But never take any one person word for it. Research it yourself. Ask a doctor etc.. 

A trusted dog can also be a great asset. they will guard you and your children, be a warning system and many will help hunt small prey. I've had several dogs that would hunt rabbit and bring some to us to share. Dogs can also carry light loads and pull a travois. 

You can make a quick and simple travois to fit most animals including humans. Make them as comfortable as possible regardless of who's pulling it. I've even used sweat pants to make a comfortable strap for a goat's back. 

Anyway, my passionate long winded post is just meant to say ... it can be done. Keep your head and persevere.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

OP: It can be done. There are plenty of examples in recent history of caring for children and taking to the woods. Native American Indians did it. Early colonists and western pioneers did it. In some parts of the world, people still do it.

The big key is working in groups. Almost all the examples of successful parenting done in the wild focuses on groups: colonies, pioneer companies, tribes. So my first suggestion would be to find a group of like-minded folks and join them. It helps if you can bring some valuable skills to the group: wood craft, medical, hunting, growing food, etc.

If you're bound and determined to go it alone, then I would suggest reconsidering the idea of heading to the woods...bugging in might be a better option.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

stpeterspioneer said:


> Hello. I'm new here and would be very interested in the links you're talking about. Not because I plan on bugging out with my family in SHTF, but just really enjoy learning woods skills and survival if or when something does happen. I actually plan on bugging in, but you can never learn enough. Thanks alot and I don't plan on being a 2 post wonder Lol.:2thumb:


Hey Stpeterspioneer, welcome to the forum. You should go introduce yourself. I'm not far from you.


----------

